

Are there any good visual hacking tools? - SlimHop
http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/Are-there-any-good-visual-hacking-tools

======
rman666
I think you're going to need to give us more information about what you mean.
It isn't clear.

For example, one great visual hacking tool is a pair of glasses. Is that what
you mean?

